# Improving Basic Speed?



## Dene (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys,

So basically I'm sick of being slow. I love bigcubes, but I can't seem to get better. I am stuck in a rut.
For those who have been around for a while, I'm sure you are familiar with what Erik coined "basic speed". In an attempt to improve my basic speed I decided that I would focus on 3x3. So for a few months now I've been working my butt off practising 3x3 and I haven't improved a bit. 
So I wonder what the faster among us believe is the best way to go to improve basic speed?
I should note that I don't care about 3x3. I just thought it would be the best way to go, taking from example the likes of Faz, or Yu Nakajima, who both made very quick progress at bigcubes after having focussed on 3x3 for a long time.

I have put this in a poll, so please vote, and then voice anything you might want to say. 

Thanks.

EDIT: I guess I should have put OH and BLD in the poll too. Too late now.


----------



## Truncator (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say practice 5x5. It helps with all big cubes in general and can improve lookahead.

Although if you have bad form, it can be more awkward to solve as you improve.


----------



## vgbjason (Feb 10, 2010)

I say you'll improve on anything if you focus on look-ahead. It doesn't really matter what the puzzle is, as long as you're using it to challenge your look-ahead to the next level for you.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 10, 2010)

Since when are you slow?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 10, 2010)

I suspect computer cubes to be a good training tool. Takes getting used to, but then you can practice more (faster scrambling and solving) and focus more on the solving process rather than on physical turning.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2010)

Dene said:


> So basically I'm sick of being slow. I love bigcubes, but I can't seem to get better. I am stuck in a rut.
> For those who have been around for a while, I'm sure you are familiar with what Erik coined "basic speed". In an attempt to improve my basic speed I decided that I would focus on 3x3. So for a few months now I've been working my butt off practising 3x3 and I haven't improved a bit.
> So I wonder what the faster among us believe is the best way to go to improve basic speed?
> I should note that I don't care about 3x3. I just thought it would be the best way to go, taking from example the likes of Faz, or Yu Nakajima, who both made very quick progress at bigcubes after having focussed on 3x3 for a long time.


I think this is funny. I'm in exactly the same situation as you, except that my idea of being slow and yours are two totally different things.  (Although I am faster than you while boxing.)

Like you, I've been practicing 3x3x3 like crazy in the hopes of improving my basic speed. And like you, I haven't improved much. I took 2 seconds off right away, and then I've been kind of stuck for a couple of months. I feel like I'm on the verge of a breakthrough - I have a lot more fast single solves than I did before (and bigger standard deviations) - but my overall average is just stuck right at 25 seconds.

I don't really like doing 3x3x3 that much. (Actually, in the past couple of months, I've gotten where I like it a bit more, but I still prefer 5x5x5, or 7x7x7.) I just like doing big cubes, and I want to do them fast. And it seems like getting better at 3x3x3 would help. So I'm trying to do the same thing as you.

So yeah, I look forward to seeing what we learn here. And I won't vote, since I'm obviously intensely unqualified to give any advice here.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like i'm in the same situation as Mike. I dropped to 23 seconds after healing and ever since then all i've been practicing is 3x3. I tried doing all that go slow and look ahead but I find the development of look ahead in that case is slower for me. If i go at my highest possible speed without locking up AND look ahead at the same time, I adjust much faster. Lotta good singles but no averages.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 10, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I suspect computer cubes to be a good training tool. Takes getting used to, but then you can practice more (faster scrambling and solving) and focus more on the solving process rather than on physical turning.



I developed a lot of bad habits from doing computer cubes, especially square-1. It was a problem when I started doing physical again, and kept trying to see through the puzzle.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd say improve fingertricks, I guess
I also have a problem like practicing 5x5x5 but I'm afraid that my 3x3x3 speed will slow down and vice versa


----------



## Weston (Feb 10, 2010)

My 3x3 2H times got a lot faster when I started practicing OH.
(Although my competition results don't show it)


----------



## Dene (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Like you, I've been practicing 3x3x3 like crazy in the hopes of improving my basic speed. And like you, I haven't improved much. I took 2 seconds off right away, and then I've been kind of stuck for a couple of months. I feel like I'm on the verge of a breakthrough - I have a lot more fast single solves than I did before (and bigger standard deviations) - but my overall average is just stuck right at 25 seconds.



Ah this is exactly the same as me. I've been getting more 12s and 13s lately, but then I have 2 counting 19s and a counting 18 and 2 counting 17s all in the same average, and I end up in the 16s overall.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd say, if forced to choose, that 5x5x5 practice may improve basic speed across the board. 

_"Don't ask me what that means - I'm just an adult"_


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 10, 2010)

I find playing with big cubes (4x4, 5x5) actually improves my regular 3x3.
And regular 3x3 improves my OH. And OH improves my.... left hand muscles.
Learning BLD actually added a few seconds onto my average :confused:


----------



## blade740 (Feb 10, 2010)

I noticed that practicing megaminx made lookahead on cubes much easier. Still, I voted for 3x3, because of Faz and Nakajima.


----------



## Dene (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys. I guess I'll just stick with 3x3 and hope for a breakthrough. I should have more time for cubing once I go back to uni and go back to part-time work. Maybe I'll make progress then.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

i say 2x2, i'm not sure why, but it made my times go down


----------



## ribonzz (Feb 12, 2010)

I use finger tricks, it's fast for cubing..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok well since Dene has made his choice (as i didnt want to direct this away from his question)

what exactly is basic speed?


----------



## Raffael (Feb 12, 2010)

I voted other, since i believe it's not primarily the amount you practice but it's how you practice, e.g. before your solve think about what the slowest part of the solve of the puzzle you're going to solve is and then focus on improving this during your solve.
concerning 'basic speed' i'd say it's a composure of all aspects of a solve:
efficiency of method, look ahead, finger tricks/turning speed, concentration.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I suspect computer cubes to be a good training tool. Takes getting used to, but then you can practice more (faster scrambling and solving) and focus more on the solving process rather than on physical turning.



The speed doesn't transfer. The gap between computer and real cube speed simply got wider for me. When I was seriously practicing computer cubes, I got faster at computer cubes, but I stayed the same speed on real cubes.
Maybe if you practice both, you will get better at both. However, I suspect that at some time you simply reach your genetic limit. Another possibility is that you are simply doing solve after solve without thinking. Perhaps take a stretch break every few solves and intentionally concentrate more on the solves.
What is your perceived weak point? Eliminate it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 12, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect computer cubes to be a good training tool. Takes getting used to, but then you can practice more (faster scrambling and solving) and focus more on the solving process rather than on physical turning.
> ...



I still think that you can practice the efficiency of your solves with CompCubes


----------



## Stefan (Feb 12, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> what exactly is basic speed?


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=85915


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is basic speed?
> ...



Thank you.

This is a very interesting read. I take Chris's approach to improvement i think.
But now i understand 'basic speed'


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > what exactly is basic speed?
> ...



Most informative - I think that Erik's description would make a good wiki page.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 13, 2010)

Hmm... I voted 4x4 and finger tricks, but if I was to redo my result, I would probably also include 3x3. However, 4x4 helps with bigger cubes like 5x5 and 6x6 (I guess 7x7) and finger tricks help turning speed. But I'd probably add 3x3 in. However, 4x4 does help 3x3. I'd be interested to read everyone elses opinions.


----------



## Dene (Feb 20, 2010)

Dene said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I've been practicing 3x3x3 like crazy in the hopes of improving my basic speed. And like you, I haven't improved much. I took 2 seconds off right away, and then I've been kind of stuck for a couple of months. I feel like I'm on the verge of a breakthrough - I have a lot more fast single solves than I did before (and bigger standard deviations) - but my overall average is just stuck right at 25 seconds.
> ...




Apparently I spoke too soon. I've been doing a lot better the past few days. Yesterday I even broke the 15s barrier for the third time ever, and the first time in about half a year or so, with a 14.99 average of 12  .
I'm sure you're breakthrough will come soon too, Mr. Hughey!


----------

